# Patriotic Swirls Custom Fountain Pen



## wizard (Apr 7, 2014)

Another one that came together a little at a time. Sports a #6 medium tip polished Bock nib and a sterling silver center band. Doc


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 7, 2014)

That is stunning! Great job on this piece.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic pen and blank. Great job.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic blank and pen. Great job.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic pen and blank. Great job


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow! Another one to strive for. Man, that's truly stunning.


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 7, 2014)

Spectacular!

Tony


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 7, 2014)

That is outstanding!  Bravo!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 8, 2014)

Excellent work Doc!! If for whatever reason you are not happy with this one, i have a right hand that would love to write with it! LOL


----------



## thebillofwrites (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 8, 2014)

Stunning pen. Great job


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 8, 2014)

Smooth Doc!


----------



## Twissy (Apr 8, 2014)

Nicely done Doc!


----------



## Exabian (Apr 8, 2014)

Great job I love the look.


----------



## dbledsoe (Apr 8, 2014)

If I had a vote I would put that one on the front page!


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Outstanding workmanship, Doc.  Beautiful blank, gorgeous pen.


----------



## BJohn (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Job


----------



## OZturner (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful Pen Doc,
Outstanding Blank,
Great Profile, Proportions and Lines,
Terrific Fit and Finish.
Magnificent.
Brian.


----------



## neubee (Apr 9, 2014)

Those colors take your breath away; the pen looks great


----------



## BayouPenturner (Apr 9, 2014)

This pen is outstanding.  The blank is one of the prettiest I have seen.  The pen came out great.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 9, 2014)

Doc!
I think this is a show stopper or winning combination,great pen/work


----------



## jeff (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks great on the front page. Compliments the other pen there nicely :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 10, 2014)

Doc, that's a beauty. I really like the proportions.

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks very cool. The nice broad band is screaming out for some engraving!!:biggrin:
Congrat to both of you on the dual cover shots. I think that must be a first for IAP. :good::good:
You should save a screen shot for posterity.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 10, 2014)

Definitely cool front page material.


----------



## Twissy (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on the front page Doc! Looking great and well deserved.


----------



## wizard (Apr 10, 2014)

Jeff, Thank you for the honor of being able to share the front page with my son. I also want to thank you and all the members of this site for providing a safe haven where, at any time of the day, I can get shelter from the vicissitudes of life and work. I feel honored and privileged to be a part of the IAP. Thanks all. Warm Regards, Doc


----------



## skiprat (Apr 10, 2014)

wizard said:


> ...... *vicissitudes* ........


 
Ok folks, hands up if like me you had to look that one up!!:redface:

I guess the Doc never wasted his educashun!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 10, 2014)

skiprat said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > ...... *vicissitudes* ........
> ...


 
You didn't know what that meant?? 

The featured pen "father/son" is one of the coolest featured pen pics I've seen to date.


----------



## wizard (Apr 10, 2014)

skiprat said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > ...... *vicissitudes* ........
> ...




*LOL....Steven, For the longest, I couldn't figure out where exactly  this hex head bolt for your pen unscrewed from the body...... until now*:biggrin::wink:













:biggrin:


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 11, 2014)

Doc, it is great to see you posting again.  I've been away myself for a while but good to see you back.


----------



## LanceD (Apr 11, 2014)

That's a beautiful pen. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## dfross (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks great. Where did you get that blank?


----------



## johncrane (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep the front page looks FANTASTIC jeff.A big thanks to the father and son team! great pens and work Congrats.


----------



## wizard (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks again all for the kind words!




dfross said:


> Looks great. Where did you get that blank?



I got the blank from Exotics.

Doc


----------



## vcostolo (Apr 18, 2014)

wizard said:


> Another one that came together a little at a time. Sports a #6 medium tip polished Bock nib and a sterling silver center band. Doc


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## vcostolo (Apr 18, 2014)

beautiful!


----------

